# بعض المشاكل التى تواجه المهندس فى الموقع



## محمد دهشورى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تقرير عن بعض المشاكل التى تواجه المهندس فى موقع العمل

1 - عدم كفاءة عمل المضخة فى الموقع







المضخة لها انتاجية محددة و معروفة و لكن نرى فى الموقع ان المضخة لا تعطى هذه الانتاجية بل تعطى اقل منها و هنا تكون المشكلة فى :-

* القطر الداخلى للانابيب على الاقل ان يكون ثلاث امثال المقاس الاعتبارى الاكبر للركام الكبير .

* ان تكون الخلطة غير مناسبة للضخ اى تكون الخلطة جافة جدا او مبللة جدا و تكون قابلية التشغيل لها غير مناسبة للمضخة .

* يجب ان يكون للخرسانة ف حالتها اللدنة اختبار الهبوط بين 40 و 100 مم و ان يكون معمل الدمك بين .90 و .95 .











* الالتزام بقابلية التشغيل ضرورى لتفادى الاحتكاك الزائد داخل الأنبوب بالنسبة للخلاطات الجافة جدا او حدوث انفصال حبيبات الركام بالنسبة للخلطات المبللة جدا .

* يمكن ان تكون انبوب الماكينة مسدود جزئيا و بالتالى يستدعى الامر تنظيف الانبوب او تغييرة فى اسرع وقت قبل ان تجف الخرسانة .

* يجب عند الصب بالمضخات ان يتوفر معدات صب احتياطية تحسبا لتعطلها فى اى وقت .

2 - حدوث انفصال حبيبى للخرسانة اثناء الصب .

* الخرسانة تصب من ارتفاعات عالية مما يؤدى الى حدوث انفصال حبيبى و لحل هذة المشكلة يجب ان يكون ارتفاع الصب من 90 – 120 سم او استخدام انابيب لتقليل ارتفاع الصب .






* تصادم الخرسانة بجوانب الشدة فى حالة صب الاعمدة يؤدى الى انفصال الركام الكبير و بالتالى يقع الركام الكبير اسفل العمود و يترك المونة الاسمنية و الركام الصغير و هذا يدل على انفصال حبيبى فى الخرسانة .






* كثرة دمك الخرسانة يؤدى الى حدوث انفصال حبيبى بها .

* عدم انزال رأس الهزاز الميكانيكى راسيا فى الخرسانة يؤدى الى حدوث انفصال حبيبى .






* عدم خلط و دمك مكونات الخرسانة جيدا يؤدى الى حدوث انفصال حبيبى .











* صب الخرسانة على شكل اكوام ثم تسويتها لا حقا يؤدى الى حدوث انفصال حبيبى .

3 - ظهور فواصل بيين طبقات الخرسانة عند الصب .

* عند صب الخرسانة على طبقات فانة يلزم التاكد من ان الطبقات السابقة قد دمكت جيدا قبل وضع الطبقة اللاحقة و ان تكون الطبقة الاولى لدنة عند وضع الطبقة الثانية حتى يتم تداخلهما مع بعض لضمان عدم حدوث خطوط انفصال تظهر عند فك الشدات .

* يجب عند الدمك بواسطة هزاز ميكانيكى التأكد من ان راس الهزاز قد اخترقت الطبقة السفيلة لاتمام عملية الدمك بيين الطبقات و التاكد من القضاء على الفواصل بين الطبقات .

4 – حدوث تشققات و تصدعات فى الخرسانة .






* الخرسانة فى الاجواء الحارة تحتاج الى عناية اكبر من الخرسانة فى الاجواد المعتدلة و يجب انا تحفظ الخرسانة من اشعة الشمس لتقليل درجة حرارة الخرسانة لتفادى التشققات و التصدعات الناتجة عن اختلاف درجة الحرارة بين الليل والنهار .

* يجب معالجة الخرسانة باستمرار و رشها بالماء لتبريد الخرسانة ولا يجب ان يكون الماء ابرد بكثير من الخرسانة لتفادى التصدعات الناتجة عن الفرق فى درجة الحرارة بين الخرسانة والماء .

* صب الخرسانة فى الصباح الباكر او باليل اذا امكن و ذلك لتقليل الانكماش الحرارى و التصدعات الناتجة عنة 

*


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (6 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المحهود

والموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## م.ابوالحسن عصام (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية تسلم وجزاك الله خير اخي كاتب الموضوع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

مشكورين جميعا على المرور الطيب 
وفق الله الجميع وللامانه الموضوع منقول من احد المنتديات الصديقه

تقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية تسلم وجزاك الله خير اخي / محمد دهشورى


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

سيد ابوليلة قال:


> موضوع في غاية الاهمية تسلم وجزاك الله خير اخي / محمد دهشورى



مشكور استاذنا سيد على مرورك الطيب
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

خالد قدورة قال:


> مشكور على هذا المجهود


مشكور على مرورك الطيب


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

حياكم الله جميعا اكيد كلنا كمهندسين مدنى او للى لسه طلبه وونزلوا موقع

يتدربوا سمعوا الفاظ من العمال وحس انه مش فاهم اى حاجه

عشان كده نقلت الموضوع المهم للغايه ويقبل الاضافه بالطبع

بسم الله


v
v
v
v


الكرسي
ويختلف على حسب نوع العنصر الإنشائي الموضوع به
وهو عباره عن حامل مصنوع من أسايخ التسليح ويستخدم في رفع الحديد العلوي في العناصر الإنشائية المختلفة



برندات
وهذا اسم يطلق على حديد الإنكماش الذي يوضع في العناصر الإنشائية عندما يزيد عمقها عن 60 او 70 سم تقريبا



برانيط
وهي عباره عن الحديد الإضافي العلوي في السقف ويكون فوق الأعمدة في الأسقف اللاكمرية وفوق الكمرات في الأسقف الكمرية



فواتير
وهي عباره عن حديد التسليح الذي يوضع حول الفتحات مثل فتحات المناور في السقف اللاكمري
وقد يستخدم هذا الإسم بين العمال على حديد التسليح الذي يوضع كحديد اضافي سفلي في منتصف الباكية عندما يزيد البحر



تنجيط الحديد
وهو مصطلح يطلق على تحديد المسافات بين أسياخ الحديد في المتر الواحد


تأكيس المحاور
وهو مصطلح يطلق على توقيع الريجة (الخنزيرة)



الشوكه
وهي عباره عن حديد التسليح العلوي الذي يوضع في الكوابيل (الخوارج)
وقد توضع بشكل أساسي (حديد علوي رئيسي) وقد توضع كحديد إضافي ولها شكل خاص وإسلوب معين في التسليح
وتمتد داخل الباكية المجاورة مرة ونصف طول الكابولي


المرمات
يقصد بها الترميم بأنواعه لكن فى أجزاء صغيرة مثل مرمات المحارة (المساح) يعنى فى بعض أجزاء الحوائط والأسقف ومرمات المبانى يعنى تكملة لجزء مبانى غير مبنى وهكذا -----


مدماك:
صف من الطوب


شناوي :
هو طول القالب 25 او 20سم في الطوب الأحمر المستخدم غالبا في أعمال البناء


أدى :
هو عرض القالب ويكون 12سم في الطوب نفسه


عراميس :
وهي الفواصل الأسمنتيه بين الطوب المبني وتكون في حدود من 0.5 ل 1.0 سم
تكحيل الحائط : سد الفتحات البينيه بين القوالب وذلك في الجهة الأخرى (لجهة المقابلة للتي يقف عليها البنا)
وهناك طرق للبناء
منها الطريقة التقليدية وهي الطريقة العادية
وهناك الطريقة الإنجليزيه


لحام مرقد :
هى كميه المونه التى توضع اسفل القالب


فتحه الشباك او البروز اللى اعلى الشبابيك او الفتحات عامه اسمه ميسقاله


الترويسه :
هى اول واخر طوبه فى المدماك وهما اول ما يبنى فى المدماك الواحد ثم يشد الخيط البناوى بينهما
وذلك لرص وتكمله باقى المدماك
انواع البناء كثيره جدا جدا
اشهرهم الانجليزى يقال عليها التقليديه واحيانا تسمى طريق المصرى القديم
وهناك ايضا طريقه الفلمنكى وهناك رباط الحديقه الفلمنكى ورباط الحديق الانجليزى وهناك الرباط الالمانى وايضا هناك الشناوى المستمر


ألزمت الحديد :
وهى ان يكون حديد العمدان موضوع في زاوية الكانة تماما


كانة شلش :
كاننة نوضع في الكمر لتوزيع الحديد الساقة على مسافات متساوية


كانة عيون :
وهى أول كانة في العمود وهى تأخذ شكل العيون للفها على حديد العمود سيخ سيخ


كانة حبة :
وهى كانة لمسك سيخين فقط


الجنش
عبارة عن الخطاف الذي به بدايه السيخ ونهايته وطوله يساوي عشر مرات قطر السيخ المستخدم وفائدته زيادة تماسك الحديد بالخرسانه


الخلوص
وهو المسافه التي تترك بين الحديد والنجارة وتساوي 2.5 سم في كل اتجاه لايجاد غلاف خرساني للحديد لوقاية الحديدي من الصدأ


البسكوته
وهي قطعه خرسانيه او بلاستيك(وغالبا بلاستيك ابيض) ومقاسها 5*5*2.5 سم وتوضع اسفل الحديد لايجاد مقدار الخلوص او الغطاء الخرساني


الوصلات
عبارة عن وصلة اسياخ الحديد اذا كانت اطوالها قصيرة او وصله الاعمده ببعضها وتسمى هذة الحاله ( الاشاير) وتساوي من 40 ال 60 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدم


التقسيط
عمليه توزيع المسافات بين الحديد وبعضه


توشيح العلام
عبارة عن وضع العلام حول قطر السيخ لتسهيل عمليه التوضيب


التجنيت
عمليه تحديد المسافات على حرف الشده الخشبيه لسهوله التركيب


الجريده
وهي الجزء المائل في الاسياخ المكسحه وهي بزاوي 45 درجه للكمر الذي عمقه اقل من 60 سم وزاويه 60 في حاله زياده العمق عن 60 سم للكمرة


الجناح
هو الجزء العدل الممتد من الجزء المائل في الحديد المكسح


المعلق
وهو السيخ العلوي في الكمرات والسملات ويعلق عليه الكانات


الساقط
وهو الحديد السفلي في الكمرات والسملات


الدوران
هو السيخ المكسح في الكمرات والسملات


الفرش
هو الحديد السفلي الرئيسي ويوضع في البحر الصغير في البلاطات والقواعد المسلحه


الغطاء
وهو السيخ الذي يوضع اعلى الفرش ومتعامد عليه في البلاطات والقواعد المسلحه


البادي
وهو السيخ او الكانه الاولي ( ويستخدم ايضا على اول درجه للسلم ويسمى بادي السلم)


الناهي
وهو السيخ او الكانه التي توضع في الاخر


الاليزون
نقطه التقاء الجناح بالجريدة او التقاء الجريده ببحر الدوران


الكرفته
السيخ المستخدم في تسليح الخزانات وحمامات السباحه


أرونجي
وهو العامل الذي يقوم بنقل الركام الي الخلاطة عند عملية الصب


فرمجي
وهو الصنيعي الذي يقوم بأد الخرسانة (عمل تسوية لها بالإدة) وكذلك يقوم بعمل الدمك اليدوي عند الصب


الإدة
هي عبارة عن لوح او عرق من الخشب يختلف شكله على حسب الإستخدام المناط به
ويستخدم في أعمال البياض (المحارة) وكذلك استلامه
وأيضا في استلام اعمال البناء
وكذلك تستخدم في تسوية سطح الخرسانة ولكن لها شكل ومقاسات مختلفة في هذه الحالة


المرمات
قد تكلم عنه أخ فاضل قبل ذلك وقال انها عبارة عن اعمال الترميمات....فجزاه الله خيرا
وأضيف انها عبارة عن اعمال صغيرة تجرى فى المشروع كصب عنصر خرساني صغير أو عمل حائط ......وما أشبه ذلك من الأعمال الإضافية وغالبا يكون نظام الحساب فيها بالمقطوعية


حساب المقطوعية
وهو ان يتفق المقاول مع المالك على اجراء عمل ما بمقابل معين دون التقيد بكميات هذا العمل او خلافه


البراميء
وهي عبارة عن قطع جميلة الشكل مصنوعة من الأسمنت والرمل معا او من الجبس فقط
ويتم تركيبها في البلكونات أو على اي اصوار عموما لعمل شكل جمالي


التبليط:
عملية تركيب البلاط أو السيراميك


المبلط:
صنايعى تركيب البلاط أو السيراميك


الشقف أو الشأف:
وهى القراميد وتوضع فوق عتب الأبواب والشبابيك بالواجهات لعدم تراكم المياه سواء من الأمطار فوق الأبواب أو الشبابيك


التكنة:
نصف برميل وغالبا ما يستخدمه مبيضى المحارة لتخمير المونة


الجرجورى :-
عبارة عن مصفاية توضع فوق الأسقف لتسريب المياه ويكون البلاط فوق السطح مائلا ناحية الجرجورى وغالبا ما يوضع 2 جرجور فى ركنى المبنى من الخلف لتكون معها المواسير


الجلاية:
ماكينة تستخدم لجلى وتنظيف البلاط


الحلقمة:
تبليط جزء معين وتسويته لسد النتوء والفتحات باستخدام المونة سواء كانت بالأسمنت الأسمر أو الأبيض


الوزرة:
أحد التشطيبات وقد تكون عبارة عن موزايكو أو سيراميك فى أسفل الحائط بامتداد المبنى بارتفاع من 20 إلى 30 سم


الباكتة:
عبارة عن وزر من الخشب يعلق فى منتصف الحائط وأعلى وأسفل من وسطه وغالبا ما تستخد فى المدارس


البرور:
هى الحلية الخشبية التى تستخد لبروزة الأبواب من الخارج


الكريتال:
وهو حديد الحماية


ترفيع الحديد:
رفع الحديد عند صب الأسقف بتخانات لإبعاده عن ألواح التطبيق



المزراب:
أحد ملحقات الخلاطة ويستخدم لنقل الخرسانة مباشرة عند صب اللبشات أو القواعد أو السملات وهو عبارة عن قطعة صاج كبيرة بشكل اسطوانى مكشوفة من الجانب العلوى



تشحيط القمط :
هو دق القمط على الخشب أو الحوائط



البلاط السنجابى:
وهو البلاط الأسمنتى ذو اللون الأسمنتى ويستخدم غالبا فى تبليط الأسقف وغرف المواتير

الجاليتراب :
عبارة عن ماسورة اسطوانية قطرها تقريبا 6 بوصة أو أقل أو أكثر وتستخدم لتصريف مياه البالوعات وعدم تطاير رائحة منها لأنها تحتفظ بجزء من المياه ولا تقوم بتسريبه كله



الغلاقة:
هى كسر منتظم من البلاط أو السراميك يستخدم لإكمال صف البلاط أو السراميك فى حالة عد احتياجه لبلاطة كاملة


الشرب (بكسر الشين):
نقطة منسوب


ميزان الخرطوم:
عبارة عن خرطوم رفيع توضع بداخله مياه ويستخد فى نقل المناسيب(الاشراب جمع شرب) ومساوة الأجزاء مع بعضها على منسوب معين كمساوات الدرجة الأولى من سلم من جهة اليمين بالدرجة الأولى لسلم أخر ناحية اليسار


النحات:
وهو العامل المتخصص فى التكسير كتكسير الأسفلت والخرسانة


الأسلحة:
وهى لفظة تطلق على كاسرات الشمس وهى عبارة عن أعمدة صغيرة القطاعات تصب فوق الكمرات وتفصل بينها مسافات صغيرة وذلك فى الإتجاه المقابل للشمس وغالبا ما تكون فى المنشأت الدراسية كالمدارس ومدرجات الكليات


البردورة:
واللفظة المتداولة هى البندورة وهى عبارة عن بلوكات خرسانية تستخدم لبناء الأرصفة كأرصفة الطرق وما يستخدم فى الطرق يكون وزنه 100 كجم من الخرسانة العادية وتستخد أيضا فى أرصفة حماية الأسوار أو الحدائق والمستخدمة فى هذه الحالة وزنها 50 كجم والطول 50 سم والإرتفاع 35 سم


الرتش:
وهى لفظة تطلق على كسر وبقايا الجبس والجير والأسمنت أو أى بقايا من أى عمل بالموقع ويتم التخلص منها ونقلها


دبوس الشيكارة أو يقال ملىء الشيكارة حتى الدبوس :
ملىء الشيكارة حتى نهايتها والجدير بالذكر أن متر الرمل المكعب يمكن قياسه فى الموقع بعدد 24 شيكارة حتى الدبوس


بعض المصطلحات الفنية المستخدمة في أعمال الحداده المسلحه




الجنش


عبارة عن الخطاف الذي به بدايه السيخ ونهايته وطوله يساوي عشر مرات قطر السيخ المستخدم وفائدته زيادة تماسك الحديد بالخرسانه





الخلوص


وهو المسافه التي تترك بين الحديد والنجارة وتساوي 2.5 سم في كل اتجاه لايجاد غلاف خرساني للحديد لوقاية الحديدي من الصدأ





البسكوته


وهي قطعه خرسانيه او بلاستيك(وغالبا بلاستيك ابيض) ومقاسها 5*5*2.5 سم وتوضع اسفل الحديد لايجاد مقدار الخلوص او الغطاء الخرساني





الوصلات


عبارة عن وصلة اسياخ الحديد اذا كانت اطوالها قصيرة او وصله الاعمده ببعضها وتسمى هذة الحاله ( الاشاير) وتساوي من 40 ال 60 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدم





التقسيط


عمليه توزيع المسافات بين الحديد وبعضه




توشيح العلام


عبارة عن وضع العلام حول قطر السيخ لتسهيل عمليه التوضيب





التجنيت


عمليه تحديد المسافات على حرف الشده الخشبيه لسهوله التركيب





الجريده


وهي الجزء المائل في الاسياخ المكسحه وهي بزاوي 45 درجه للكمر الذي عمقه اقل من 60 سم وزاويه 60 في حاله زياده العمق عن 60 سم للكمرة





الجناح


هو الجزء العدل الممتد من الجزء المائل في الحديد المكسح




المعلق


وهو السيخ العلوي في الكمرات والسملات ويعلق عليه الكانات





الساقط


وهو الحديد السفلي في الكمرات والسملات





الدوران


هو السيخ المكسح في الكمرات والسملات





الفرش


هو الحديد السفلي الرئيسي ويوضع في البحر الصغير في البلاطات والقواعد المسلحه





الغطاء


وهو السيخ الذي يوضع اعلى الفرش ومتعامد عليه في البلاطات والقواعد المسلحه





البادي


وهو السيخ او الكانه الاولي ( ويستخدم ايضا على اول درجه للسلم ويسمى بادي السلم)





الناهي


وهو السيخ او الكانه التي توضع في الاخر





الاليزون


نقطه التقاء الجناح بالجريدة او التقاء الجريده ببحر الدوران





الكرفته


السيخ المستخدم في تسليح الخزانات وحمامات السباحه

**ملحوظه
*​*بالنسبه لل لنيه ليست وحدة قياس 

 بل هو رقم قياسي ترقم به اقطار الاسياخ
قطر السيخ رقم 3 (3 لنيه) 10 مم
قطر السيخ رقم 4 (4 لنيه) 12 مم
قطر السيخ رقم 5 (5 لنيه) 16 مم

 والكلام العلمى بتاعها

البوصة = 25.4 مم
اللنية 1/8 بوصة
الأسماء التجارية للحديد كما يلي

 8مم 2.5 لنية
10 مم 3 لنية
12 مم 4 لنية
16 مم 5 لنية
 وهكذا............

 اما للتسهيل والكلام البسيط بتاع السوق
لنية 3ملى + 1
 اى ان 
 لينه تساوى 10 ملى 
 لينه تساوى 16 ملى 
 ماعدا السيخ 
4 لينه بيساوى 12 مش 13


 
كده انا انتهيت بعون الله 

لا تنسونا من دعائكم بظهر الغيب
منقول من موضوع المهندس احمد 
اتمنى ان تعم الفائده
اللهم اجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجهك الكريم
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى
 *​


----------



## أسامة الداية (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## salim salim (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور م. محمد دهشوري على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## alzaeime (25 ديسمبر 2009)

والله فائدة كبيرة 

كثير من المسطلحات لم اكن اعرفها


شكرا يا اخي الكريم


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## tahab (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا سمح لي الاخ اضيف بعض الخبرات العملية 
1-باطون المضخات يفضل اضافة كمية رمل على كل كوب لتسهيل عملية الضخ
2-الركام المستخدم يجب الا يزيد قطر اكبرحبة عن 2سم 
3-لتخلص من التبخر السريع للماء او الانكماش يضاف مادة كميائية مساعدة للباطون 
5- يفضل في المضخات الباطون ذو نسبة ماء متوسطة 180 لتر للكوب 
6- بعد الخبرة طبعا تستطيع معرفة قدرة المضخة من صوت ضربات المكبس المكانيكي هل هي جيدة ام لا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

tahab قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا سمح لي الاخ اضيف بعض الخبرات العملية
> 1-باطون المضخات يفضل اضافة كمية رمل على كل كوب لتسهيل عملية الضخ
> 2-الركام المستخدم يجب الا يزيد قطر اكبرحبة عن 2سم
> ...


مشكور على مرورك الطيب وعلى اضافاتك الجميله
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (26 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## شريفو (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحة مش عارف ايه بقول الا انه انت الخير والبركة فى المنتدى وربي يطولنا فى عمرك


----------



## ابومهاجر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير يالدهشوري


----------



## محمودشمس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك


----------



## A.Bozan (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## EAM (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فيصل صالح بشير محم (13 فبراير 2011)

:28:


----------



## اكيوريت (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كتير على الموضوع الهام جدا وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng_aboelazem (13 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس والله دة الى محتاجة دلوقتى​


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (20 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## الشاب المسلم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم واعطاكم ثمرة عملكم فى الدنيا وفى الاخرة انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## محمد دهشورى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم


----------



## محمد الجفري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## lostlove515 (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## walidah (15 مايو 2013)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------

